# Lost Dog!!!



## frances.sing76 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I'm new to this forum so hope that posting this is ok.











Our puppy got out of our gate on Broadrick Road (between Mountbatten and Meyer Rd) on the afternoon of Tuesday 2nd of October and was last seen that day walking with a larger brown dog. He is a black and white miniature Shnauzer and is very playful and friendly we are so worried and hope that if anybody sees Billy Ray they will contact us as soon as possible. There is a big reward if he is brought safely back home. 


Thank you for taking the time to read this,
Frances


----------

